# New matrix convert



## JasonL (May 17, 2011)

Thanks to LIM IT OUT, I finally broke down and bought a bunch of Matrix shad and it paid off. We fished 3mile pretty late last night and I was able to land four reds ranging from 27 3/4 to 34 inches. Three on Matrix Shad and one on live Menhaden. Until now I've had trouble getting on the red bite, but there is no doubt the matrix was the key. It outfished every other bait the others on my boat were throwing.


----------



## usmcpararigger (Jul 23, 2013)

What size jig head were you using?


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

Nice welcome to the matrix club


----------



## JasonL (May 17, 2011)

I believe they were 1/4 oz heads.


----------



## usmcpararigger (Jul 23, 2013)

Awesome! I decided to give the matrix a shot a few weeks ago after hearing so much about them and they did not disappoint me. Since then thats all I have been using.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Ya'll stay away from 3MB w/ those matrix.....they don't work plus 3MB is a matrix free zone! gezzzzzzzz ya'll wanna get a ticket???:shifty::shifty::shifty:


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

What color???


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Catch them up !!!
Im going tonight hope the storms give me a safe window. Im really happy to hear it worked out for yah! Its not rocket science after you give it a shot. 

I think we might have another contester for the bull red contest Im trying to put together. 

He now knows the secret to unlock the mile hahaha

JasonL take a look at the thread under inshore questions. Maybe ill see you there. By the way I appreciate the shout bud.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

And welcome to the Club


----------



## MeltonW (Jul 1, 2015)

I have had a bit of luck with the Matrix Shad too. I have not caught a redfish with one yet, but today I caught flounder, speckled trout and white trout with Matrix Shad. I guess I am a believer now.


----------



## JasonL (May 17, 2011)

Snagged Line said:


> What color???


Ultra Violet and Magneto


----------



## ChrisP14 (Jun 17, 2009)

I watched LIM-IT-OUT's posts like a hawk for the longest time and decided to purchase some. They have been great from a boat when targeting fish under the lights. I just haven't had much luck when using them from the bank but i think that's more me and crappy fishing conditions than the lure itself.


----------



## Motor-Boat (Jul 17, 2015)

Dammit. Now I want some. Like I needed an excuse to buy more fishing stuff. Thanks for the review, and report.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Does anyone know what makes them different from other paddle tail soft plastic baits?


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

Kim said:


> Does anyone know what makes them different from other paddle tail soft plastic baits?


The action of the paddle tail and the colors . If you put a normal swim bait on a jig it kida swims on its side but if you put a matrix on a jig it swims straight . also the texture is a lot tougher that most swim baits so you can use it more and not have to change it out as much as other ones.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Reel fishing girl 86 said:


> The action of the paddle tail and the colors . If you put a normal swim bait on a jig it kida swims on its side but if you put a matrix on a jig it swims straight . also the texture is a lot tougher that most swim baits so you can use it more and not have to change it out as much as other ones.


If you put a "normal" swim bait on a jig and it swims on it's side, then you hooked it wrong.


----------



## foster6234 (Apr 20, 2015)

Took a couple of marines to the 3mb this weekend. I was throwing a 3/8 white jighead with matrix shad green hornet and landed a 33 inch red. They caught theirs on a white 3 inch grub with the same jig head


----------



## foster6234 (Apr 20, 2015)

Me, 33 inch red


----------



## foster6234 (Apr 20, 2015)

29 inch red, white 3inch curly tail grub


----------



## foster6234 (Apr 20, 2015)

Friday night, 3/8 jig head, green hornet matrix shad


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

very nice fellas


----------



## 155SprtFsh (Oct 2, 2007)

*New Avatar*

Here ya go!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Ok 

Now thats funny hahaha oh man, I hate you hahaha

U should call it the blue gill


----------



## 155SprtFsh (Oct 2, 2007)

I need a cut when you become famous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!copyright.......


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

155SprtFsh said:


> I need a cut when you become famous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!copyright.......


Oh man u really made it ur avatar hahaha you got it man 50 50:thumbup:


----------



## MeltonW (Jul 1, 2015)

I want some of those Matrix Nads!! I hope Dockside expedites production!


----------



## 155SprtFsh (Oct 2, 2007)

*I call dibbs on the first bag*

I have to get my post count up it's lacking!!!!!


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

Kim said:


> Does anyone know what makes them different from other paddle tail soft plastic baits?


Just the name on package.:yes:


----------



## Here Fishiee...Fishiee (Feb 12, 2014)

Not sure if anyone is interested or not but there is a guy on eBay that has them for $1 per pack and $2.99 shipping & any packs past the 1st is free shipping. Seller name cavaliercards or just do a search for Matrix Shad. Only has 2 colors Ultra Violet and Magneto.


----------



## Simonj31 (Mar 6, 2014)

Here Fishiee...Fishiee said:


> Not sure if anyone is interested or not but there is a guy on eBay that has them for $1 per pack and $2.99 shipping & any packs past the 1st is free shipping. Seller name cavaliercards or just do a search for Matrix Shad. Only has 2 colors Ultra Violet and Magneto.


I seen that. I def picked up a few packs.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

I do like the matrix shad but the reds at 3 mile will eat about anything. More about the tides. I use a big rattletrap and murder them. Bug curly tail grubs and hogys work awesome.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Mr B


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

ALTHOUGH I to like rattle traps, grubs, and hogys!!

I prefer a more versatile bait everything eats peanuts


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

I have also caught reds, snapper, white trout & jumped multiple tarpon on a stinky pete aka gulp shrimp, but when targeting larger species such bull reds & tarpon I prefer a larger bait. This lowers the chances of them swallowing the bait. Not to mention, big fish eat big baits.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

tell that to the 3 tarpon swimming with Matrix in their mouth at 3mile hahaha but absolutely right big fish eat peanuts and the whole enchilada. you see Matrix is like a buffet its got a little Chinese, American, Mexican, and even Breakfast crammed into one little package, by that I mean no matter how small or big pelagic or bass they all go to the peanut buffet. 

if I had a larger boat I would target tuna with a Matrix come back in and catch a red fish then hit the pond and catch a bass b4 I went home. 

All metaphorically and hypotheticaly speaking the who has the best lure and yada yada concept or argument isn't one I plan on having with you, too many mutual friends so I take it your a good guy and good fishermen. To get into a keyboard cowboy dual.

whatever you use works for you obviously, so Im inviting you for a fun expedition. My boat when ever ur free would love to fish with you and meet you. And you can throw anyone of those 10 lures you mentioned above ill stick to Matrix and then we can make a report of it

please don't take any offence to a little metaphorical humor its just that Matrix is a very sensitive subject so a little humor is needed. B4 the cowboys lock and load there desk chairs and type there way into a poetic battle of wits hahahahahahaha


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Mmm...


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

I have a confidence lure too. I don't care what you use. I like matrix shad for certain things. Bull reds will eat a turd on a hook lol. No need to have a duel we can save that for tournaments. Here is a bull from today in la on my confidence lure.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

shrimp on a popping cork ha... yah that is a classic.... im kidding

wait ur in LA? that's not fair man hahaha how did it turn out? thats the IFA yak tournament right?
and why is that bulls lips brown, what is this turd bait you speak of?

by the way that is one girthy beast how long?

And we still need to fish together regardless, ur a cool dude from what I heard down the grape vine


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Lol yea just did the ifa tourney. I got 7th with this 42incher.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Popping corks are a must have in la. I dont use them here.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

congrats that's the main stage of the yak world well done. how did Marty do?

By the way that's the birth place of Matrix where it all got started. you could have got first o'well
docksidela.com


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Marty couldnt find a bull. First caught a 44 incher on a curly tail lol


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Here is one i caught pre fishing that was only 40 but it was fat!!!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Here is no sh*t a 42" caught here on tiger bait; MATRIX


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

I caught a red last year in the ifa championship on a granola bar on a jig head. "Lol


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Did you really? Hahaha, I believed you

Bulls are a breed of their own, to me most fun fish to target they pull hard, nice runs, fight isnt too long or short, you can catch them with a multitude of lures presentaions and locations plus they migrate in HUGE! schools. It reminds me of striper fishing back home in Cali, they can be targeted the same way. But I will say that a pacific ocean striper tastes way better then a bull red any day. And the shoulders on a bull will out pull a striper Lb. For LB.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Yea bulls are one of my favorite fish. I love to catch them on topwater!


----------



## cmg76 (Jul 5, 2014)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Did you really? Hahaha, I believed you
> 
> Bulls are a breed of their own, to me most fun fish to target they pull hard, nice runs, fight isnt too long or short, you can catch them with a multitude of lures presentaions and locations plus they migrate in HUGE! schools. It reminds me of striper fishing back home in Cali, they can be targeted the same way. But I will say that a pacific ocean striper tastes way better then a bull red any day. And the shoulders on a bull will out pull a striper Lb. For LB.


my dad used to be a striper guide on lake texoma in texas man those fish are awesome..best fights and great to eat! they got hybid stripers out there too..a 8 pound one fights like a 20 pounder..love stripers


----------

